# Tool Vests vs. Tool Belts



## David Henry (Nov 8, 2020)

Great article! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

You go from a belt to a vest when your belly gets bigger than your ass.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Problem with that, is some operations require you to work on the ground and a vest doesn't seem practical. I could easily see it being beneficial in a shop setting though. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Also depends on the weather and what you are doing...

High end trim in a job with heat/AC a vest works really well, not having bags rub and scratch stuff...


----------

